# Sirius XM Channel Injustice



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

let me see if I have this right.....

Willie's Place which used to be on XM is now on Sirius...at no extra charge?


NBA which used to be on Sirius, moved to XM will cost you extra if you want it on Sirius...?


----------



## hyde76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nascar which used to be on XM is now on Sirius and is back on XM for a fee, which stinks, not so much now that it's the end of the season, but again starting in Febuary.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

hyde76 said:


> Nascar which used to be on XM is now on Sirius and is back on XM for a fee, which stinks, not so much now that it's the end of the season, but again starting in Febuary.


...so you feel may pain. I thought it was ONE company.


----------

